# 22 signs that a guy will kick your butt



## punisher73 (Dec 22, 2013)

http://www.askmen.com/entertainment.../signs-a-guy-will-beat-you-in-a-fight-23.html

Funny article on the signs that a guy will kick your butt


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 23, 2013)

I got a 3 signs in one guy...and I still spared with him....and lost

If he is an ex-marine who looks like a bigger version of Donnie Yen (think The return of Chen Zhen) and he has spent his life training Southern Preying Mantis


----------

